# Global Rally 2010 - Are You Dressing Up?



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there all you ralliers,

How many of you are dressing up 60's style at the Global this weekend and if so, when are you planning to wear your clobber? I've got ours all sorted but you can rest assured, I won't be donning a mini skirt that's for sure! :rofl: I hope we aren't the only ones though and others are planning to dress up too or else we're gonna look a right pair of plonkers! :lol: :lol: :lol:

See you all there!

Sue & Gilb


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Yikes! 8O 

58 people have viewed this post so far .... and not ONE person has replied to declare they are dressing up too! Jeez - at this rate we're gonna look like we're fallouts from "Woodstock" or "Glastonbury!" 

Sue


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Naked Rally?*

Isn't this a 1960's 'Free Love' and 'Naked Expression' rally?

We thought nudity was the rule of thumb for the weekend! Although I can't find anything to support that in the forums it may have been an 'imagine what if!' moment

Actually skin might be the most waterproof apparel we could all be wearing anyway.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Naked Rally?*



cobaltkoala said:


> Isn't this a 1960's 'Free Love' and 'Naked Expression' rally?
> 
> We thought nudity was the rule of thumb for the weekend! Although I can't find anything to support that in the forums it may have been an 'imagine what if!' moment
> 
> Actually skin might be the most waterproof apparel we could all be wearing anyway.


Brilliant! :thumbright:

One thing's for sure .... we'll all know who the cobaltkoala's are! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Naked Rally?*



cobaltkoala said:


> Isn't this a 1960's 'Free Love' and 'Naked Expression' rally?
> 
> We thought nudity was the rule of thumb for the weekend! Although I can't find anything to support that in the forums it may have been an 'imagine what if!' moment
> 
> Actually skin might be the most waterproof apparel we could all be wearing anyway.


blimey that might put a few people off!!

My 60's stuff won't fit anymore  .


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd forgotten about this, but Annie's had a dig around, and found some 60s stuff (I was wearing some of mine in the 80s and 90s  )

Yep, we're dressing up  

But not for the whole weekend though - maybe Saturday afternoon and evening? Unless, of course, you want to wear it all weekend :? 

At least you're not on your own, Sue :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sue

Ive got me flowery pj's well not flowers but Butterflies but very colourful and I might stick a flower in me hair :lol: oh and me kaftan ive still got me 60's earings as well :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Just tried me tye dyed kaftan on and the problem is, they seem to think that we of 'ample' measurements (polite term for fat) are also 6ft tall with legs up to our necks! :rofl: It's way past me feet and unless I want to go bottom over boobies, I'm gonna have to tie a belt around it so that I can hitch it up off the ground! What a flipping palaver! I'm gonna look like a sack of spuds tied up in the middle now! :lol: :lol: Good job I'm not vain is all I can say! 8O

Should be a good giggle though and I'm really looking forward to the weekend. 

Sue


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Neither of us really remember the 60's (well Bernie does a bit) but we're dressing up - anything for a laugh, and trust me when you see us...you will!

:lol:


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Depends weather the "mary quant" dress still fits , haven't the boots though (may need wellies :lol: ) Otto chewed them up :x 
Lin


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

i cant remember the sixties so i must have had a great time


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ooh ... I remember the 60's era quite vividly, especially the latter end! :hippy2:

I was born Oct 55 and so; by the end of the swinging 60's; I'd turned into a "wild child" and I recall having a FAB time!!!! :wink: Subsequently, I entered the next decade with a mega amount of fun and had an even crazier time during the 70's!!!!! O O 

Oh what halcyon days! :B-fly:

Sue


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

You're ok Sue, the mad Halstons have "codged" something together, and there will be five of us looking stupid!!! Look forward to seeing you again. Ann


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

domannhal said:


> You're ok Sue, the mad Halstons have "codged" something together, and there will be five of us looking stupid!!! Look forward to seeing you again. Ann


That's great to hear Ann. :thumbright: You and your family are always out to have fun and enjoy yourselves, so I somehow knew you'd all be up for it. I wonder if you'll be sent to the naughty corner again? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

you seem to have the wrong idea of the 60's.
The 60's is Mod 's and Rocker's. Motorbikes or Scooters.
The 70's is flower power and hippie's


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I will be coming with my Bike chain :wink:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ooh Mavis ..... Will you be a Hells Angel?????

Sue xxx


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes but Iv split my leathers so i will just be an angel :lol: :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

locovan said:


> you seem to have the wrong idea of the 60's.
> The 60's is Mod 's and Rocker's. Motorbikes or Scooters.
> The 70's is flower power and hippie's


Flower power, Scott Mackenzie (If you're going to San Francisco), 1967.
Gerry


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

No Sue, we were'nt sent to the naughty corner,we actually requested it because we know we are naughty!! :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

domannhal said:


> No Sue, we were'nt sent to the naughty corner,we actually requested it because we know we are naughty!! :lol:


Well I'd better join you then cos I likes to be a bit naughty! :lol: Was gonna suggest we ought to invite our Mavis to camp with the rebels too but she's now turned all angelic!!! :wink: Mind you Ray (Mavis's better half) has a naughty twinkle in his eye .... so on second thoughts he might be better off fraternising with the wild bunch!!!! :rofl:

Sue


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Definitely flower power in 1967/8 - Sgt Pepper and all that! Got me flowers and beads. 

Mavis - **** agrees with you that his 60s was braces and scooters.

Mrs D


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

locovan said:


> The 60's is Mod 's and Rocker's. Motorbikes or Scooters.


 :twisted: We don't want the place swarming with Mods..There's enough on here already 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well put it like this --I didnt smoke my first weed until the 70's


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

locovan said:


> Well put it like this --I didnt smoke my first weed until the 70's


Nor did the Flowerpot men 

Too many Blackberries again :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

moblee said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > The 60's is Mod 's and Rocker's. Motorbikes or Scooters.
> ...


Oh alright then. 'spose I'll come in my normal weekend attire

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d130/Dago907/Sailing/****.jpg

:lol:


----------

